# Nth Pine Wed13Aug14...The in out in out in out flathead…



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Did an "up the creek" trip on Wednesday last week&#8230; mainly due to the expected uppage in the wind element, plus a bit of drizzle&#8230; most off-putting for a sook like me!

Anyway, there I was&#8230; paddling my little heart out, having launched at the gravel boat-ramp at Bald Hills and after hitting the South Pine, downstream against the current to the Junction (Nth & Sth Pine Rivers) hang a rightie, under the road-bridges, on past Deep Water Bend where I lowered the lure depth trolling behind me by paddling 20 strokes with the bail-arm open&#8230; all this for zip!

Come the time to re-adjust the depth as I was coming into shallower water approaching Dohles Rocks, wound in, then cast again and because the kayak was facing upstream, did a couple of sweep strokes to spin around, and noticed that the rod-tip was kicking a little.

Quite odd that, the lure had only just hit the water! But&#8230; I grab it and see what's up&#8230; immediately a fish leaps from the water and of course, although only momentarily seeing the fish, assumed that it was a tailor, usually the only fish that leaps clear of the water in estuaries.

Now this fish began giving quite a bit of opposition regards to coming towards me&#8230; in fact, it seemed quite determined to head further from me!

For a tailor, this has to be one bottler of a fish&#8230; quite heavy and keeping low in the water after the initial leap. Eventually, the fish allowed itself to be sighted, and surprise, surprise&#8230; not a tailor after all&#8230; flattie!

And a big one!

When close enough for netting, (too lively and not opening his mouth for the lip-grips) he dived straight in and I lifted it up and over&#8230; "Hang on a second! I'm not going on top of that thing!" thinks the flattie and leaps and squirms all over. Next thing, it's half in and half out of the net sitting on the spray skirt in front of me.

I reach for the camera&#8230; the fish gives a leap and dives back in the briny. No worries&#8230; still well hooked!

I guide it back to the net, and up again onto my work-bench. This time I grab the lip-grips and secure the fish and de-hook, chucking the lure back out of the way.

About to take a shot with the camera, when the big beast decides that another swim is in order, so leap and over again!

There's nothing like having a tethered lip-grip to ease the panic in such a situation, so quite smugly I just pulled on the lippers and lifted her up and over again.

Piccies taken, then time for measurements&#8230; most awkward with a writhing flattie, especially one that's quite lengthy&#8230; but&#8230; spot on 75cm was the verdict, and after admiring her for another few seconds, slipped her back in, where she majestically swayed away into the depths.
View attachment 1


So that was the "in out in out in out flathead" which must have been quite confused by the time it found itself swimming freely once again, un-haltered by net, lure or lippers.

I continued on searching for more of her kind, plus tailor and jewies, but the fishing gods had had enough fun with me by then and ignored my pleas for more action beneath the surface.

The only action from then on was paddling to the Houghton Highway (against the tide by this time, back with the tide but against the wind which had sprung up just for the run up to Deep Water Bend, and way past the Junction, under the myriad of overhead wires and right up to the Green buoy past the housing estate on the right where the water-way comes out again, then back to the Junction (against the tide and the wind) and up the South Pine and home.

'Tis not every day you get to catch and release large flatties, but it makes for a good day on the water again&#8230; plus having perhaps six hours more or less straight paddling.

Cheers all&#8230; Jimbo


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

What a beautiful fish.
Good yarn, thanks.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Great read she was camera shy. Lucky you had the lippies tethered or your patience may have been tested :shock:


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Top fish Jim, congrats.


----------



## sweed (Oct 1, 2011)

Nice lizard Jimmy bet she was roed up.Caught a flag tail off Scarby couple weeks back she was full as a goog

wished I'd let her go too.


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Jolly good show old chap.


----------

